# Fancy china....and staffing



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I catered a dinner last night, sit down for 17 (passed hodos) plated salad, chicken with orange ginger sauce, stansel's rice, sauteed onions, broccolini with hoisin and shiitakis.. Dessert with berry crepe with cream filling....my darling 13 year old maybe soon to be 14 year old did not get a message to me that staff had been found so we had 5 people (including me)....I done this dinner the past 4 years and it takes forever to wash her crystal and china...it is fragile and OLD. I thought we'd be tripping over each other but it was a breeze...china is washed in no time, we left 20 minutes after the guests. I could have made it with 4 but 5 was great...2 plating, 3 serving and one of those three switching back and forth.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

That's great Shroom. The meal sounded lovely, I can't get enough broccolini.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

The meal sounds so perfect...makes me wish I had been amongst the guests!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Shoomgirl:

I wish I were there! The whole menu sounds wonderful!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroomgirl, care to share the broccolini recipe? Those are flavors I love.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Blanche broccolini, saute shiitake, when ready to serve saute in sesame oil (not toasted) add sesame seeds and I threw in hoisin but oyster sauce was what I looked in my fridge for....
Thanks guys, just thought the numbers were trully skewed...5 to 17....any others experience this phenomina?


----------

